# Blue crabs?



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Just wondering if the blue crabs has came in yet ? Are some spots thicker than others where is a good location to go get some any help ? Thank you


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes!!!! Me and my bro went wading for flounder the other night!! Thank goodness we brought a dip net! There where some monster blue crabs out just on the edges of the grass flats! We probably scooped 40 or so!!! I'll see if I can get him to post a pic?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Ive been seeing some here and there when out wading. Do many people actaully go out to get crabs around here? I would think with as many crabs as there are around more people would want to go crabbing.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Here in Texas where I live, catching a few crabs with a dip net while gigging for flounder is considered an "added bonus". :thumbsup:


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bayou Chico*

I set my 2 crab traps off of my dock, baited with cut up Ladyfish and overnight got about a dozen big ones.

Tom


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Tom, where are you located. We placed them in the bay two weeks ago and caught only one crab per trap.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Mudigger said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Tom, where are you located. We placed them in the bay two weeks ago and caught only one crab per trap.


I set out 8 traps in the sound and only picked up 12. seems pretty slim for right now.


----------

